# convert your water saver toilet to full flush!!



## charlie (Jan 15, 2000)

ok,fed up with your water saver toilet,you know the one you have to flush 5 times to empty out the contents,first thing is lift the top lid off your throne,now look into the top tank you should see a white plastic do hicky in the center of the tank,while look at it you will see holes in the bottom of it,that is the water saver its about 6 inches in dia,now get your cutting shears,tin snips work just fine,now cut that round plastic deal out of there,now you won't be able to get it all out but you should be able to cut about 95% of it out,oh turn your water off first and flush,this will almost empty the tank,after you cut it out turn water back on and walla!! you have a full flush throne!!dont worry about the water police,when is the last time you saw a water policeman?of course if you have a house built in about 1982 you may already have a full flush throne.now i know you boys and girls needed to know this,but when you have to flush your throne 4 times you are useing more water,our goverment is the ones that started this and now there is talk that the program don't help one bit, so they may drop itwell that is your tip for todayfrom the can man







0n next week show we will cover,how to convert that water saver shower head!!




























charlie


----------



## colleen (Jan 13, 2005)

CHARLIE...I'M POSTING THIS AGAIN IN CASE YOU DON'T GO BACK TO MY ORIGINAL POSTING. HAVE A NICE WEEKEND...COLLEEN


----------



## charlie (Jan 15, 2000)

ahh!the best seat in the house







thats me paper plus a cig, and i am happy







charlie


----------



## LindaB (Feb 13, 1999)

Awright, Charlie! Thanks! I'll destroy that stupid thing right away!


----------



## Guest (May 2, 1999)

Charlie, Even if the water police did show up they would not wnat to poke their noses around in my bathroom right after I used it...





















Colleen, great gif, made my day


----------



## charlie (Jan 15, 2000)

Things that make you go Hmmm...Do cemetery workers prefer the graveyard shift? Do Lipton employees take coffee breaks? Can I yell "movie" in a crowded firehouse? Can you be a closet claustrophobic? How do a fool and his money GET together? How do you know when its time to tune your bagpipes? How is it that a building burns up as it burns down? If a train station is where the train stops, what is a workstation? If nothing ever sticks to Teflon, how do they make Teflon stick to the pan? If the pen is mightier than the sword, and a picture is worth a thousand words, how dangerous is a fax? If the police arrest a mime, do they tell him he has the right to remain silent? If you throw a cat out the car window, does it become kitty litter? What hair color do they put on the driver's licenses of bald men? What was the best thing before sliced bread? Why do banks charge you a "non-sufficient funds" fee on money they already know you don't have? Why do they put Braille on the drive through bank machines? Why do they sterilize the needles for lethal injections?







If Barbie is so popular, why do you have to buy her friends? Removed for content If the Better Business Bureau cheats you, whom do you complain to? What happens if you get scared half to death twice? In a country of free speech, why are there phone bills? Did Washington flash a quarter when asked for ID? How come there aren't B batteries? If the post office has machines that can sort snail mail at 1000's of times per minute, then why do they give it to a little old man on a bike to deliver? How do "Do not walk on the grass" signs get there?







Why do black olives come in cans and green olives come in jars? Is a metaphor like a simile? How is it possible to have a civil war? If love is blind, why is lingerie so popular? Why is the alphabet in that order? Is it because of that song? If I melt dry ice, can I take a bath without getting wet? Crime doesn't pay...does that mean that my job is a crime? Did Noah keep his bees in archives? How can there be self-help "groups"?







How do they get the deer to cross at that yellow road sign?







How do you know that honesty is the best policy until you have tried some of the others? How do you throw away a garbage can? How does a thermos know if the drink should be hot or cold? How does the guy who drives the snowplow get to work in the mornings? Do you realize how many holes there could be if people would just take the time to take the dirt out of them? If a word in the dictionary were misspelled, how would we know?







If Superman is so smart, then why does he wear his underpants on the outside of his trousers? If you're in a vehicle going the speed of light, what happens when you turn on the headlights? What happens to an 18-hour bra after 18 hours?







Why didn't Noah swat those two mosquitoes? Why do tourists go to the tops of tall buildings and then put money into telescopes so they can see things on the ground close-up? Why is it that night falls but day breaks? Why is it that you must wait until night to call it a day? How do you remove a club soda stain? What if the Hokey Pokey IS what it's all about? When your pet bird sees you reading the newspaper, does he wonder why you're just sitting there, staring at carpeting? What happened to the first 6 "ups"? have funcharlie


----------



## Guest (May 3, 1999)

Charlie, you have just made my day. Do you have any idea how much I hate those water saver johns? I have decorated a plunger to match my decor I use it so much. I wouldn't even care about the water police, I know I would use less water. What a crock! My husband is always preaching about stopping to flush. What a pain! And I am the TP queen. I gotta go get those snippers NOW.


----------



## charlie (Jan 15, 2000)

go for gal4let me know how it works out for youcharlie


----------

